# Weed Lines



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Anyone been out far enough to know if there are any weed lines within the nipple or spur area going to be down next Thursday till Saturday and word cant explain how excited we are first trip of the year for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There was one that was running through the steps and dumping grounds last week but the water I still cold and there isn't "summer" action yet


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

we were down around may or june last year and there was lots of grass around edge to nipple was hopping it there this time of year but I guess that's not going to happen then


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

k-dog We were to the east of where Chris V talks about and there was very little live grass and NO lines formed around. We chased the warmer water way offshore and thought we had caught up with it but then it turned 2 degree cooler in less then a mile. It is going to be hard to run offshore this week and I think the water is still to cold to hold any great number of hoo's. The tuna are starting to move in but that's about it. You may want to chase cobia on the beach with the rest of us Saturday.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info Haze you fishing that cobia tournament that's going on this weekend?????


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

k-dog said:


> Thanks guys for the info Haze you fishing that cobia tournament that's going on this weekend?????


 No we are saying close because of the sea conditions Saturday. But we have to at least wet a line.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw some world class ones yesterday. Stopped at 4 of them trying for bait and not a lick of life on them...yet.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I guess the key word in there is yet


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

water was 64 degrees at the nipple Monday. that will tell u a lot.


----------

